# Just Found out I have Type 1 Diabetes



## Deborah Batton (Feb 12, 2011)

I found out only on Thursday that I have type 1 diabetes and this came as a real shock.  I feel very anxious and frightened and at 41 dont understand why when I am slim and have been physically active.  I feel like this is just a nightmare and I am going to wake up shortly.


----------



## AJLang (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi  becoming type 1 diabetic has nothing to do with your fitness levels. I'm only a year older than you and have been diabetic for 40 years.  I can understand that you are finding it scary but I can honestly promise you that having diabetes does not prevent you from having a brilliant life....if anything it possibly encourages you to do more than ever before.  Please do not hesitate to post any questions that you might have, this site is extremely supportive and helpful


----------



## Copepod (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome Deborah Batton.

Sorry to hear you have to join this board. Nearly everyone who gets type 1 diabetes is slim - and 20% of people diagnosed with type 2 diabetes are normal weight. I'm assuming from you stating type 1 that you have started on insulin and been introduced to blood glucose testing? Balancing insulin doses to all other factors - carbohydrate in, exercise / activity, stress, infection, weather etc is the challenge. Plus, in early days, most people experience the honeymoon effect, which means your pancreas continues to produce some insulin a bit irregularly. 

Don't be too hard on yourself - and ask lots of questions, both here and to your diabetes team.


----------



## mrsjaja (Feb 12, 2011)

Deborah - you have come to a great place for help and advice.  

I cant help you much because i am a type 2, but rest assured, anything you need to know, someone normally has an answer.


----------



## Ergates (Feb 12, 2011)

Deborah Batton said:


> I found out only on Thursday that I have type 1 diabetes and this came as a real shock.  I feel very anxious and frightened and at 41 dont understand why when I am slim and have been physically active.  I feel like this is just a nightmare and I am going to wake up shortly.



Hi Deborah,  I remember the feelings when I was found to be diabetic.  I was stressed, anxious, angry, and didn't know what was coming.  Try not to worry about it too much, you can definitely cope with everything to come one step at a time.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Deborah, welcome to the forum  I was diagnosed at the age of 49, a week before I was due to run a marathon - as you can imagine, I was also slim and fit. Type 1 is less common than Type 2, where most of the focus of campaigns resides, hence a lot of people assume it must have something to do with a poor diet and unhealthy lifestyle. However, it is auto immune in origin and can strike the healthiest of people.

Have a look at the following link for some useful places to look for information:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406

Please try not to worry. There is a lot to take in and quite a learning curve, but with our help and that of your healthcare team you will get there. Please ask anything you are unsure of - no question is considered 'silly' here


----------



## shiv (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Deborah,

Type 1 is an autoimmune condition, and therefore it's nothing to do with weight or exercise or diet - there's nothing that can be done to prevent it.

What insulin regime have they put you on? Type 1 is a very scary thing to be diagnosed with, but you have loads of support from us here


----------



## SweetGuy (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello Deborah  Welcome.  I am sorry to hear your news and it must be devastating for you.  Type 1 has nothing to do with being overweight or what you eat or anything that you could have done.  It is just unavoidable.  There are loads of people here in the same boat who will tell you everything you need to know. I know it isn't much consolation but resources available to type 1s these days are better than they have ever been. It need not ruin your life.   

Best wishes

Rob


----------



## Fandange (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Deborah, it must have been a blow to be diagnosed out of the blue like that! There is a lot of information to take on board at first, but like everyone else has said, there is heaps of advice and support on this forum from people dealing with the same issues as you. Take care of yourself, and ask questions as much as you need to.


----------



## Salb (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi
I know how you feel. I was diagnosed last September with type one at the age of 27. I did not know why and felt very simliar feelings. I have found this site really beneficial and supportive, especially to know other people feel the same way as me. 
It must get easier eventually.


----------



## teapot8910 (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Deborah


----------



## Ergates (Feb 13, 2011)

How are you feeling this morning Deborah?

What sort of meds do they have you on now?


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Deborah and welcome!

I have had T1 for 28 yrs and I'm still slim and healthy.  I have some minor complications but that is completely my own fault, having let my control slip for a number of years - _if I could turn back the clock_ ...
There is a lot to take in, but you will get the hang of it, if you have an interest so to do.  This site not only gives you links to useful info, it also provides access to a generally friendly bunch, many of whom will have experienced the stuff that you are going through now.  I have found it particularly useful in getting alternative opinions/remedies to those that I have lived with.


----------



## macast (Feb 13, 2011)

hi Deborah.... welcome to the forum


----------



## Steff (Feb 13, 2011)

Deborah welcome to the forum.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 13, 2011)

Deborah Batton said:


> I found out only on Thursday that I have type 1 diabetes and this came as a real shock.  I feel very anxious and frightened and at 41 dont understand why when I am slim and have been physically active.  I feel like this is just a nightmare and I am going to wake up shortly.



Dear Deborah Welcome to the forum,  I know you must be feeling pretty low and a bit scared right now It is a shock to the system, but you will get lots of help and support  I am also type 1, how did you find out and what insulins are you on? with best wishes Sheena


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 16, 2011)

Welocome to the forum


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Deborah

Just echo what everyone has said. There's a lot to get your head around, and you might have a bunch of questions that you didn't ask/forgot to mention/were confused by what your doctor or Diabetes Specialist Nurse said. 

Ask away, whatever it is you can bet someone will have been there before you and no question will be thought of as too obvious or silly.

It might not feel like it at the moment, but diabetes is something you can control. And it's not all doom and gloom, there are folks posting here who have had T1 for 60+ years and still have pretty much no diabetic complications.

Mike


----------



## Jon (Feb 17, 2011)

Some very nice,helpful and funny(in a nice way) people on here Deborah.


----------



## suziepoo (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Deborah, I know how you feel! I was diagnosed last Jan at the age of 42. I thought the weightloss was due to my running but obviously wasn't! I was told 3 months later that I had to go on insulin. Things are starting to feel a little clearer now so hope you get the support you need. xx


----------

